# PR Card and SIN



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi All,

I've got my temporary PR visa stamped today. Apparently its valid till May next year so that would mean I need to visit my port of entry (Calgary) before May next year to apply for the PR card and SIN. 

I've got some questions:-

1. How long does it take to apply for the PR card and SIN at the port of entry? My plan is to visit Calgary for 10 days in Dec this year. Will 10 days be good enough?

2. Initially, I do not intend to stay for long. I'm told that the PR card and SIN takes around two months. Can I ask it to be delivered at the postal address of friends / relatives at my port of entry (Calgary)?

3. Lastly, can anybody recommend any recruitment sites / agencies specifically catering to Alberta? 

Thanks
261314


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There is no such thing as a Temporary PR. What type of visa are you here on?


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> There is no such thing as a Temporary PR. What type of visa are you here on?


Well I applied for FSWP visa (from outside of Canada) prior to introduction of the express entry system. Just got the passport stamped with visa valid till May next year. As per instructions sent along with the passport I am required to visit the port of entry (Calgary) to apply for the PR card and the social insurance number (SIN) before the visa expiry.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well that's new to me but if you have it, you have it. You should/get your PR at your POE. If you are coming in from Australia that is likely to be Vancouver. You would receive your PR there. I don't believe there are flights from Oz to Calgary.


----------



## saurav_dada (May 22, 2013)

Hello Friends, 

I got immigrant visa stamped on my passport in May 2015. I have still not entered Canada by now. I applied in FSW 2014.

Do I have PR status at the moment or not ???

If I am asked to fill about PR of any other country other than India , then should I mention that I have PR of Canada at the moment or I would become permanent resident once I enter there???

Pls suggest, Act I have to file Aus PR and in that they have mentioned to give information about any other PR I am holding . 

I am confused about what to write there , since I only have immigrant visa stamped on passport , not the PR card?

Pls suggest as soon as possible


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

When you are granted the visa in your passport, it doesn't mean that you have Permanent Resident status. It means you are allowed to come to Canada to get your PR status (on landing), but you need to land before the day your visa expires! So have a look at your visa in your passport, so you know before what day you need to come to Canada for 'landing'.
Once landed, you get new paperwork, which is your temporary permanent resident card (it's a paper, not a card). Keep this with you, even when you receive your real PR card, because you need this flimsy piece paper again when you want to become a citizen.
From the day of first landing and getting PR status, you can not stay out of the country for more than 1094 days in the next 5 years, otherwise your PR status become invalid. So yes, you can go back to your country of origin for a while before really moven permanently to Canada, but don't stay away too long! 

Regarding your SIN number: Service Canada stopped issuing cards. Since more than a year now, they will issue a piece of paper with your SIN number on it. I don't know if they issue it while you are waiting at a Service Canada location, or if they send it to you by mail. If you have a friend living in Canada, you can always ask them to check at their local Service Canada location.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> From the day of first landing and getting PR status, you can not stay out of the country for more than 1094 days in the next 5 years, otherwise your PR status become invalid.




What a ridiculously low threshold that is. Someone wanting to become a permanent resident should have to spend a lot more time in Canada than that!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I agree.
You are a PERMANENT resident, or you are not.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Agreed, that threshold is very generous. 

I'm applying for British Citizenship in October. In order to qualify for it, I cannot have been out of the UK for more than 450 days in 5 years and of that time, I cannot have been absent for more than 90 days in the 12 months prior to the day that I apply.


----------



## scrappygal (Sep 22, 2015)

EVHB said:


> When you are granted the visa in your passport, it doesn't mean that you have Permanent Resident status. It means you are allowed to come to Canada to get your PR status (on landing), but you need to land before the day your visa expires! So have a look at your visa in your passport, so you know before what day you need to come to Canada for 'landing'.
> Once landed, you get new paperwork, which is your temporary permanent resident card (it's a paper, not a card). Keep this with you, even when you receive your real PR card, because you need this flimsy piece paper again when you want to become a citizen.
> From the day of first landing and getting PR status, you can not stay out of the country for more than 1094 days in the next 5 years, otherwise your PR status become invalid. So yes, you can go back to your country of origin for a while before really moven permanently to Canada, but don't stay away too long!
> 
> Regarding your SIN number: Service Canada stopped issuing cards. Since more than a year now, they will issue a piece of paper with your SIN number on it. I don't know if they issue it while you are waiting at a Service Canada location, or if they send it to you by mail. If you have a friend living in Canada, you can always ask them to check at their local Service Canada location.


You can try to extend your Visa while you are applying for Permanent Residence. How to apply for PR can be found here Apply for a permanent resident card

It took me as an American 14 months to get my envelope opened and most visitor records/Visas are good for a year. You must get your PR before you apply for a SIN and the Permanent Resident process will take OVER a year. 

Regarding SIN: Yes, they will issue one while you are sitting there. I "think" I only had to have the paper regarding the PR and not the actual card when I applied for mine and yes, they remind you to put the paper in a safe place as you will need it again eventually. You also need it to go back and forth over the border before your PR card come. They'd prefer you stay in Canada while waiting for it, however. Also, it didn't take long for the actual card to arrive in Canada, maybe 2 weeks?


----------

